# Who is the crappiest actor or actress



## Pete

you have ever seen.  The one you are watching on TV or a movie who sucks so bad you actually get pizzed they are making huge money while you are home sitting on the couch because even you could do a better job?

I have my all time hated actor and since I rarely watch broadcast TV anymore I had forgotten all about him until last night.  I was channel surfing and saw CSI-Miami and decided to watch it because I thought Emily Proctor was smokin.  There he was, the winner of the "Pete's award for the shiattiest actor of all time" for 15 consecutive years........David Caruso.  How the hell does this disgusting screw ball get paid huge money to "act" in a TV series?  he should be selling insurance in a kiosk in a Mall somewhere in Minnesota.

To add insult to injury Emily Proctor shows up and I have to take a double take.  WTF did she do to herself!  Her lips look like she stopped by Mr. Tire and plugged into the high volume air compressor.


----------



## Lugnut

Keanu "I AM an F B I agent" Reeves.


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:


> To add insult to injury Emily Proctor shows up and I have to take a double take.  WTF did she do to herself!  Her lips look like she stopped by Mr. Tire and plugged into the high volume air compressor.





I think Tom Cruise is a crappy actor.  Yeah yeah, he's a big star and all and has made some pretty good movies, but he's the king of the tortured existence and extreme close-up.  Plays pretty much the same character in every movie he's in.


----------



## Pete

Lugnut said:


> Keanu "I AM an F B I agent" Reeves.



Yea he is pretty bad.  For me I have trouble thinking of anyone who sucks donky ass like Caruso.  I do remember WAYYYYYYYYYY back in the day Tanya Roberts stunk up virtually evey screen she showed up on.


----------



## vraiblonde

Lugnut said:


> Keanu "I AM an F B I agent" Reeves.



He's a crappy actor, too.

Kevin Costner - Mr. Wooden Delivery.  Ick.


----------



## Dye Tied

Besides Larry, Moe and Curly....Steven Seagal.


----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


> *Besides Larry, Moe and Curly*....Steven Seagal.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy Brinkley is so bad she even sucked in her husband's music video where she had no speaking part.


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:


> Kevin Costner - Mr. Wooden Delivery.  Ick.



He's okay if he just sits or stands.


----------



## Lugnut

Dye Tied said:


> ....Steven Seagal.



 I can't believe I didn't think of him.


----------



## vraiblonde

What's her face - the girl who played Mary in Godfather III.


----------



## Dye Tied

Lugnut said:


> I can't believe I didn't think of him.



He stinks along with Jean Claude Van Dam.

And now to get my ass kicked, I have always disliked....















Arnold. I hate his accent and he is S T I F F.


----------



## vraiblonde

Dye Tied said:


> Arnold. I hate his accent and he is S T I F F.



Yeah, he made a good Terminator, but that's about it.


----------



## Lugnut

Dye Tied said:


> He stinks along with Jean Claude Van Dam.
> 
> And now to get my ass kicked, I have always disliked....
> 
> 
> Arnold. I hate his accent and he is S T I F F.




I take back every nice thing I've ever said about you. 

Ahnold ROCKS!!


----------



## Dye Tied

Lugnut said:


> I take back every nice thing I've ever said about you.
> 
> Ahnold ROCKS!!



I KNOW you meant Ahnold IS a rock


----------



## Lugnut

Dye Tied said:


> I KNOW you meant Ahnold IS a rock



Don't you put words in my mouth you black hearted midget!!


----------



## Dye Tied

Lugnut said:


> Don't you put words in my mouth you black hearted midget!!



Meet me in the jello wrestling pit in 5!


----------



## Jameo

Ben Stiller


----------



## toppick08

RIP John Wayne......you were and always will be the man....Clint comes in second.


----------



## jetmonkey

vraiblonde said:


> What's her face - the girl who played Mary in Godfather III.



Sofia?


----------



## Lugnut

Dye Tied said:


> Meet me in the jello wrestling pit in 5!



I would but your jello pit only reaches my ankles! It's so short if I were to sit and fart in it there wouldn't even be any bubbles!!


----------



## Dye Tied

Lugnut said:


> I would but your jello pit only reaches my ankles! It's so short if I were to sit and fart in it there wouldn't even be any bubbles!!



Sounds like you already have had that experience


----------



## Vince

Dye Tied said:


> Besides Larry, Moe and Curly....Steven Seagal.


You don't like The Three Stooges?  That's just unAmerican.  Curly was superb.  "Men in Black" got an award.   Calling Dr. Howard, Dr. Fine, Dr Howard.


----------



## Lugnut

toppick08 said:


> RIP John Wayne......you were and always will be the man....Clint comes in second.



You numbskull this is a thread about actors you DON"T like!





Dye Tied said:


> Sounds like you already have had that experience



 I see a new epithet here. "Don't make me fart in your jello!!"


----------



## Dye Tied

Jameo said:


> Ben Stiller



I can't watch his movies


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:


> He's a crappy actor, too.
> 
> Kevin Costner - Mr. Wooden Delivery.  Ick.



Watching Costner is painful.  He was decent in Bull Durham but beyond that he sucked.  Dances with Wolves nearly made be throw a steam iron through my TV.


----------



## Vince

Jameo said:


> Ben Stiller


Can't stand him.


----------



## toppick08

Lugnut said:


> You numbskull this is a thread about actors you DON"T like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a new epithet here. "Don't make me fart in your jello!!"





oopps......


----------



## toppick08

Vince said:


> Can't stand him.



Me neither...........his Daddy is funny as shiat.


----------



## jetmonkey

Pete said:


> you have ever seen.  The one you are watching on TV or a movie who sucks so bad you actually get pizzed they are making huge money while you are home sitting on the couch because even you could do a better job?
> 
> I have my all time hated actor and since I rarely watch broadcast TV anymore I had forgotten all about him until last night.  I was channel surfing and saw CSI-Miami and decided to watch it because I thought Emily Proctor was smokin.  There he was, the winner of the "Pete's award for the shiattiest actor of all time" for 15 consecutive years........David Caruso.  How the hell does this disgusting screw ball get paid huge money to "act" in a TV series?  he should be selling insurance in a kiosk in a Mall somewhere in Minnesota.
> 
> To add insult to injury Emily Proctor shows up and I have to take a double take.  WTF did she do to herself!  Her lips look like she stopped by Mr. Tire and plugged into the high volume air compressor.



I love me some H.


----------



## Cowgirl

Lugnut said:


> Keanu "I AM an F B I agent" Reeves.



 


Or Nicholas Cage.  I cannot stand him.   I'm not even that fond of Harrison Ford (except for the Indiana Jones ones, but not the newest IJ).  They're both very monotonous and dry.


----------



## BadGirl

I think Alan Alda is the worst actor.  Ever.


----------



## whome20603

BadGirl said:


> I think Alan Alda is the worst actor.  Ever.



Who? 

Guess that might be one of the reasons he's (I assume "he") on your worst list


----------



## vraiblonde

whome20603 said:


> Who?



Are you kidding me???  It's Hawkeye!


----------



## huntr1

Some USED to be good but now suck.
I apologize in advance for my bad spellings:
Tim Robbins
Susan Sarandon
Martin Sheen
Sean Penn
Danny Glover
Pam Anderson
Alecia Silvertone
Maggie Gylenhal
dude from Sat Night Live now does stupid teen boy movies (Dodge Ball and whatnot)
Jack Black
Michael Douglas
Antonio Banderas
Melanie Griffiths
Sally Field


----------



## aps45819

huntr1 said:


> Some USED to be good but now suck.
> I apologize in advance for my bad spellings:
> 
> Sally Field



I see Sally in that osteoporosis commercial and I think, "Baby I'd love to crack your pelvis"


----------



## Cowgirl

huntr1 said:


> Sally Field



  I LOVE her.  She has played some great roles.  I really think her best ever was Steel Magnolias.


----------



## huntr1

Cowgirl said:


> I LOVE her.  She has played some great roles.  I really think her best ever was Steel Magnolias.


She was hideous in ER.


----------



## Cowgirl

huntr1 said:


> She was hideous in ER.



Oh.  I don't watch that.


----------



## whome20603

vraiblonde said:


> Are you kidding me???  It's Hawkeye!



Okay, okay...I googled him 

Hawkeye Pierce, got it ...M*A*S*H wasn't for me...



huntr1 said:


> Some USED to be good but now suck.
> I apologize in advance for my bad spellings:
> Susan Sarandon
> Sally Field



What are you smoking fool?


----------



## Lilypad

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## sockgirl77

huntr1 said:


> Some USED to be good but now suck.
> I apologize in advance for my bad spellings:
> Tim Robbins



I loved him in Shawshank Redemption.





Mariah Carey if she at all classifies as an actress.


----------



## donbarzini

Since my least favorites have already been named(Costner and Griffith), please allow me to advance another name for debate. He plays on "All My Children" and his name is Jacob Young. He is closing fast on Costner. 


And Vrai, her name is Sofia Coppola. Francis' daughter. She had to take over the part at the last minute when Winona Ryder had a nervous breakdown.


----------



## whome20603

sockgirl77 said:


> I loved him in Shawshank Redemption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mariah Carey *if she at all classifies as *an actress*.


----------



## sockgirl77

Lilypad said:


> Matthew McConaughey



 minus the fact that he dips and doesn't wear deodorant. But, he's a good actor.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

The blonde guy with the ugly nose, Starsky and Hutch, Wedding Crashers. Can't remember his name. Half the time I want to reach through the TV and break his nose again. I can't even stand his voice :nailsonachalkboard:


----------



## Larry Gude

Should bad actors and actresses receive TARP, Troubled Actor/Actress Relief Fund money?


----------



## Sonsie

Adam Sandler


----------



## sockgirl77

Sonsie said:


> Adam Sandler



He's hilarious.


----------



## Agee

SoMDGirl42 said:


> The blonde guy with the ugly nose, Starsky and Hutch, Wedding Crashers. Can't remember his name. Half the time I want to reach through the TV and break his nose again. I can't even stand his voice :nailsonachalkboard:


 

Owen Wilson?


----------



## ginwoman

Dye Tied said:


> I can't watch his movies



can't stand him or Adam Sandler


----------



## sockgirl77

ginwoman said:


> can't stand him or Adam Sandler



Do you have a sense of humor? I can't stand Owen Wilson or the movies he's been in BUT Adam Sandler movies (minus Little Nicky) are great.


----------



## Sonsie

Ashton Kutcher 

Meg Tilly, that little girl/simpelton voice makes my skin crawl

Chuck Norris - nice guy but he never could act


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Airgasm said:


> Owen Wilson?



Yes, thank you. I'm not very good with actor/actress names because typically I 

But he does grate on my last nerve


----------



## Beta84

Lugnut said:


> Keanu "I AM an F B I agent" Reeves.



better watch it or he'll go matrix on your ass!


----------



## donbarzini

Sonsie said:


> Ashton Kutcher
> 
> Meg Tilly, that little girl/simpelton voice makes my skin crawl
> 
> Chuck Norris - nice guy but he never could act



Are you really talking about Meg or her sister, Jennifer, who usually plays some kind of dim-witted bimbo. Like the wife filing for divorce in "Liar, Liar".


----------



## kom526

Hayden Christiansen -Anakin Skywalker in Star Wars and he was in Jumper too.


----------



## Sonsie

donbarzini said:


> Are you really talking about Meg or her sister, Jennifer, who usually plays some kind of dim-witted bimbo. Like the wife filing for divorce in "Liar, Liar".



Hmmm... a quick google reveals you're right!


----------



## jazz lady

Sonsie said:


> Chuck Norris - nice guy but he never could act



  First name that popped in my mind.  

And any "singer" who thinks they can also be an actor:  Madonna, Britney Spears, Mariah Carey, etc.


----------



## Dye Tied

jazz lady said:


> First name that popped in my mind.
> 
> *And any "singer" who thinks they can also be an actor*:  Madonna, Britney Spears, Mariah Carey, etc.



Neil Diamond?


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> Neil Diamond?



  Don't be cutting on "The Jazz Singer."


----------



## Pete

jazz lady said:


> First name that popped in my mind.
> 
> And any "singer" who thinks they can also be an actor:  Madonna, Britney Spears, Mariah Carey, etc.



You got the double bad acting whammy in Bodyguard when Costner showed Whitney Houston his Santa Monica White snake.


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:


> You got the double bad acting whammy in bodyguard when Costner showed Whitney Houston his Santa Monica White snake.



  Too true.  I've tried to forget about that movie.  Totally unwatchable.  

Another unwatchable flick is "The Mexican" with Brad Pitt and Julie Roberts.  Ugh.  A friend and I couldn't even get through it.


----------



## dn0121

vraiblonde said:


> I think Tom Cruise is a crappy actor.  Yeah yeah, he's a big star and all and has made some pretty good movies, but he's the king of the tortured existence and extreme close-up.  Plays pretty much the same character in every movie he's in.



I agree except for Tropic Thunder.  He made me laugh in that.


----------



## Dye Tied

Quentin Tarantino is a bad actor but so campy when he tries, you gotta love him.


----------



## sockgirl77

dn0121 said:


> I agree except for Tropic Thunder.  He made me laugh in that.



It took me awhile to realize that was him.


----------



## gemma_rae

Cowgirl said:


> I LOVE her.  She has played some great roles.  I really think her best ever was Steel Magnolias.




She was a good Mrs. Gump.


----------



## gemma_rae

David Caruso is the worst! Why does he always look like he has a stiff neck?

Matthew Broderick is another one I can't stand.


----------



## mrwax

the cast of Gran Torino


----------



## itsbob

Anyone mention William Shatner yet.. by FAR the worst..

Adam Sandler??  Saw a good movie on the plane that had all kids of potential.. Sandler brought it down to being a BAD movie.. (Bedtime Stories).

Agree with Steven Seagal.. 

Tom Cruise.. bad as well.. his smile is getting REAL old.. only problem is he's cast in GREAT movies..

Oh, and TOTALLY agree with David Caruso.. he's this generations William Shatner..


----------



## itsbob

sockgirl77 said:


> He's hilarious.



He's an idiot.. and a little too old to be depending on the 6th grade fart humor.. and the same stupid voices and faces that he's been using the last 20 years.. he's a "one trick pony" and his 'trick' was outdated shortly after his SNL stint.


----------



## PantherWoman

That Sean Yost kid who played in John From Cincinnati


----------



## FireBrand

I don't find Woody Allen's neurosis funny at all nor
do I find Jim Carrey's funny faces funny !
Also think Billy Crystal is boring.


----------



## itsbob

mrwax said:


> the cast of Gran Torino



Clint NEVER could act, but he also never tried.. 

That's why he got his start in Italian Spaghetti Westerns and didn't come out of Hollywood.. 

He would have NEVER made it in Hollywood first.


----------



## itsbob

FireBrand said:


> I don't find Woody Allen's neurosis funny at all nor
> do I find Jim Carrey's funny faces funny !
> Also think Billy Crystal is boring.



Jim Carrey has potential.. 

But he KNOWS he can't act.

But he's probably one of the most experienced actors out there.. 

He's done comedy.. Action.. drama (and did a pretty damn good Andy Kaufman)  and even PORN (look it up).  He's far from a 'one trick pony', but have to agree there are somethings he does in ALL of his comedies that are getting old.. like the ratty comedian that is in ALL of his comedies..


----------



## Pete

itsbob said:


> Anyone mention William Shatner yet.. by FAR the worst..
> 
> Adam Sandler??  Saw a good movie on the plane that had all kids of potential.. Sandler brought it down to being a BAD movie.. (Bedtime Stories).
> 
> Agree with Steven Seagal..
> 
> Tom Cruise.. bad as well.. his smile is getting REAL old.. only problem is he's cast in GREAT movies..
> 
> Oh, and TOTALLY agree with David Caruso.. he's this generations William Shatner..


Shatner is good in Boston Legal


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> Shatner is good in Boston Legal



I saw that show one time and he cracked me up.


----------



## Christy

Pete said:


> Shatner is good in Boston Legal


 
I LOOOOOVE William Shatner.  I can't believe anyone would not like him, how could you not like Denny Crane or Will as himself on the priceline commercials.


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:


> I saw that show one time and he cracked me up.



Denny Crane


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> Denny Crane



Christy said that.  

I think it was the episode where he was trying to convince the other male attorney to marry him, or something like that.


----------

